# Chargeurs, USB, etc.



## padbrest (8 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,
La recharge des iBidules étant une angoisse permanente, surtout en voyage, j'essaye quand même de ne pas transporter mon poids en transformateurs 
Or j'ai constaté que l'iPad 2 ne pouvait pas être rechargé dans les mêmes conditions que l'iPhone (3GS en l'occurrence). Je pensais naïvement que l'USB était standardisé  
_*La question :
L'alimentation secteur de l'iPad peut-elle être branchée sans danger sur un iPhone ?*_ 
Le vice-versa étant, semble-t-il, sans objet, hélas !
Y a-t-il des indications techniques au fond d'un site web quelconque ?
Merci


----------



## pepeye66 (8 Mai 2011)

Je ne prendrais pas le risque de charger l'iphone avec le chargeur de l'ipad qui débite 2 fois plus.
Donc soit tu emportes les 2 chargeurs (c'est loin de ton poids...Je pense). soit tu charges les 2 avec un seul chargeur: Celui de l'iphone.
Mais alors le temps de charge de l'ipad sera doublé.


----------



## MisterDrako (8 Mai 2011)

J'utilise le chargeur de mon 3GS aussi pour mon IPad2 sans soucis depuis 1 mois ....

En deplacement j'emporte que celui ci .....


De + sur mon macbookpro modele de cet hiver la recharge s'effectue aussi nickel pour info
(assez rapide..)


----------



## Fafnou (11 Mai 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Je ne prendrais pas le risque de charger l'iphone avec le chargeur de l'ipad qui débite 2 fois plus.
> Donc soit tu emportes les 2 chargeurs (c'est loin de ton poids...Je pense). soit tu charges les 2 avec un seul chargeur: Celui de l'iphone.
> Mais alors le temps de charge de l'ipad sera doublé.



Il ne faut pas se faire peur pour rien.

Apple en parle sur son site :
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4327?viewlocale=fr_FR

Aucun souci, on peut utiliser le chargeur 10W de l'iPad pour tout iPhone ou iPod.


----------



## padbrest (12 Mai 2011)

super, me voici allégé  merci !


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Mai 2011)

Fafnou a dit:


> Il ne faut pas se faire peur pour rien.
> 
> Apple en parle sur son site :
> http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4327?viewlocale=fr_FR
> ...



Je suis étonné de cette info donnée par Apple.
Je pensais que ces accus (Li Po) nécessitaient un courant de charge bien calibré et donc le fait de le charger avec un chargeur 2 fois plus puissant me semblait dangereux...Tout au moins pour la durée de vie des accus !
Mais bon, si Apple le dit c'est certainement vrai...Et puis c'est Apple qui fournira les accus de rechange non ? :mouais:


----------



## daffyb (12 Mai 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Je suis étonné de cette info donnée par Apple.
> Je pensais que ces accus (Li Po) nécessitaient un courant de charge bien calibré et donc le fait de le charger avec un chargeur 2 fois plus puissant me semblait dangereux...Tout au moins pour la durée de vie des accus !
> Mais bon, si Apple le dit c'est certainement vrai...Et puis c'est Apple qui fournira les accus de rechange non ? :mouais:


Le chargeur est *capable *de délivrer 10W, c'est pas pour autant qu'il délivre 2A sans se poser de question !
La charge est très certainement gérée par le iBidule et pas par le chargeur, donc ya pas de soucis.


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Mai 2011)

daffyb a dit:


> Le chargeur est *capable *de délivrer 10W, c'est pas pour autant qu'il délivre 2A sans se poser de question !
> La charge est très certainement gérée par le iBidule et pas par le chargeur, donc ya pas de soucis.



Tu dois certainement avoir raison.
Ceci explique les conseils d'Apple... Je suis peut être trop méfiant.


----------

